# Annabelle is finally getting her own movie!!



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Remember Annabelle the doll from the Conjuring? Heck, who here doesn't know about the Annabelle story? Well she is finally getting her own movie. Can't wait!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oooo, spooky and creepy!


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

I had no idea- Now I'm super excited!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

This movie has some VERY creepy commercials.


----------



## Shiva (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm very excited about this movie! I read the book by Ed and Lorraine Warren a while back and this was most definitely one of my favorite cases that they covered in the book.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm looking forward to seeing this. I will probably catch the matinee a week after it comes out. It supposed to be released in the theaters on October 3rd.


----------

